# Ear Infections



## AJLM (Feb 15, 2014)

My mother-in-law has raised 3 Dalmatians, a Husky and German Shepard. She said her Dalmatians would get many ear infections because of bathing, she thinks it was because of their floppy ears. She told us to put cotton balls in our Golden's ears during bath time to avoid ear infections. Just curious if anyone else has done this or if ear infections are a common thing for Goldens? Thanks :wave:


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Many of our Goldens would get ear infections when bathed. We found that if we put cotton balls in the ears when bathing, removing as soon as done and then put a few drops of 'Swimmers Ear" they would not get infections. If you do this be careful not to put the cotton balls to deep in the ear, just cover the opening under the ear.


----------



## AJLM (Feb 15, 2014)

Ok thank you, we will do that then! I am a first time dog owner so everything is still new to me


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

AJLM said:


> Ok thank you, we will do that then! I am a first time dog owner so everything is still new to me


Hope it helps...this forum will give you lots of good information. You can search for answers to specific questions.

One other comment, you can get a book titled Golden Retrievers for Dummies (from the series of 'For Dummies" books), written by Nona Bauer...she lives in St. Louis and has been involved with Goldens and Labs her whole life. She has worked with rescue dogs for the last 20 years or more, but she knows dogs. 

Her book has been my number 1 go to book on my Goldens. It is paperback easy to find in book stores or on line...money well spent.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I've not personally had problems with my boy when bathing, but he's also not one to get ear infections.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

My Bear is prone to ear infections. I think it was partly from a food reaction. We switched him from a corn kibble and clean his ears every time he gets a bath or after swimming. 

We just use a warm saline flush using a bulb syringe and lots of cotton balls to dry the ears out as much as possible. After the bath we flip his ears up to give them a chance to air dry a bit. Haven't had an ear infection in about 10 months. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

